# I thought I had Poa Triv, and I right or wrong? Help me out!



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Late last year I thought I had Poa Trivialis, I hit it with glyphosate, and over seeded. Then it popped back up this summer, eventually smothering out my fescue. I pulled some of it, but then it grew in over a 20 sq ft area, and I figured I'd just take care of it this fall before I seed.

Anyone have ideas of what this is? It has a strange seed head too (second pic).

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

You've got a larger clump, but those seed heads look like what I think is a type of sedge. I'm still trying ID mine.

Edit: Looking at the seed heads, that weed plant appears to be Annual Sedge. I found a few pics online that show large clumps like you have.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> You've got a larger clump, but those seed heads look like what I think is a type of sedge. I'm still trying ID mine.
> 
> Edit: Looking at the seed heads, that weed plant appears to be Annual Sedge. I found a few pics online that show large clumps like you have.


Looking at the pics, I think you're right. Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I saw a plant like the first shot shows...circular and thin blades...I think I know what it is now...a sedge. Thanks!


----------

